# What type of smoker



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm looking to trying making my own sausage sticks and jerky this year instead of paying an arm and leg year after year to the local "smokehouse." I was looking at the Masterbuilt line. Looked to be an afforadable price and I have seen it used on Hunt, fish, cook. Has anyone had good luck with this unit, or is there a different brand I should look into (electric wise).
Thanks


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I got the masterbuilt electric model. Only made a few batches but love it already.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

That is the brand I was looking at. I have read some people were complaining about the magnetic seal around the door. Notice anything about that at all?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I stick a cloths pin in mine to let a little of the moisture out a times because there is no escape for it and at times I like my jerky a little drier, but othre than the seal being to good, I like it. I have smoked batches in the basement with little to no smoke seeping out unless I get nosey and impatient and open the door.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Rifleman99 said:


> That is the brand I was looking at. I have read some people were complaining about the magnetic seal around the door. Notice anything about that at all?


Just got one as an early x-mas present. There is no magnetic seal - perhaps older models had one??? It has an adjustable cam lock door closier. So far I like it a lot.


----------

